# Samba als PDC in reinem Linux Netzwerk?



## the rusher (13. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Ich benutze Samba vorerst nur als Print- und Datei(freigaben)- Server auf Ubuntu 5.10. Meine anderen PC's laufen bis auf eine Ausnahme mit XP Home, was ja den Anschluss an eine Domäne grundsätzlich unmöglich macht (Danke Microsoft;-]). Ist es möglich Samba als PDC einzusetzten, wenn die Clients auch mit Linux (Ubuntu) laufen? Wenn ja, wie muss ich die einzelnen Clients der Domäne hinzufügen? Kennt jemand ein gutes Tutorial? 

Grüsse rusher


----------

